# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Competition Thread #15

## Scionox

To spice things up and to try to get some people's motivation back up and running, Nito and Matte87 have come up with an idea of having a little competition. I decided to take the flag on and do my best to continue the competitions.  :smiley: 
Two weeks and one day from this post i will calculate the scores and choose the winner, but please add the points you deserve in your posts as well to help tracking the count.  :Thinking: 
The winner will get a nice prize!  ::D: 




*Remember that you can get maximum 20 points from doing tasks in single dream. Tasks marked with an * are not counted towards this limit.

To get points from dream control tasks you have to be lucid ofcourse, otherwise points from those tasks are not counted.

Be sure to post dream journal entries for lucid dreams as well, either here or as a link to dreamviews dream journal, not only for confirming points but also for an interesting read.*  ::reading:: 

_Basic/Standard Tasks_

*Remember the fragment of the dream   -   0.5 point*

Remember the whole dream   -   1 point*

Become lucid   -   5 points (Note: You get points for 'becoming' lucid even when you are lucid from the start, like when WILDing)

Do an successful Reality Check   -   1 point

Successfully stabilize the dream   -   2 points

Doing WBTB - Wake Back To Bed   -   1 point for failed attempt / 3 points for successful attempt* (Points count only once per day, going back to sleep immediately after waking up does not counts)

Successful WILD - Wake Induced Lucid Dream   -   3 points

Successful DEILD - Dream Exit Induced Lucid Dream   -   2 points (Note: Becoming lucid does not counts when chaining DEILDs, and the point limit is 10 in those DEILDs)

Interact with a Dream Character   -   2 points

Flying   -   4 points

Telekinesis   -   4 points

Super Strength   -   4 points

Super Speed   -   4 points

Basic Summoning   -   4 points (Summoning from the pocket / Make someone appear from around the corner / behind)

Gain Invulnerability   -   4 points

Eat Something   -   4 points

Object/DC changing   -   4 points (Fully change object or DC into different object/DC)

Push your hand through an solid object   -   4 points (Note: 'Pushing finger through hand' reality check does not counts)

Partial Transformation   -   4 points

Advanced Tasks

Teleport   -   7 points

Element Manipulation   -   8 points

Fully move through big solid object   -   8 points (Like the wall for example, keep the eyes open)

Advanced Flying   -   10 points (Flying at high speed / into the space)

Advanced Summoning   -   10 points (Make something/someone appear right in your direct view / summon something extraordinary)

Advanced Object/DC changing   -   10 points (Change enormous object/DC into different objects/DCs or many objects/DCs at same time)

Mass Telekinesis   -   10 points (Use telekinesis on ten objects at the same time or one enormous object)

Time Control   -   10 points (Speeding up/slowing down/stopping time intentionally, teleportation into different time doesn't counts for this(but counts for Teleport task))

Full Transformation   -   10 points

Challenge Tasks

I will announce the challenge tasks periodically as well as the points you can get for them. You have the time to achieve the task until the next task is announced, but i will post a message one day before next set of challenge tasks is announced as a warning, so keep an eye on that as well.
The points from the challenge tasks are awarded both for you and your team and they do not count towards the 20 points per-dream maximum.

Current Tasks

Lower League Basic Task -Find a race track(of any kind) and challenge a DC to race with you - 10 points

Upper League Advanced Task -Summon or teleport to a race track(of any kind) and challenge at least 7 DCs for a race, then do race fully and win or lose - 20 points

Bonus Task #1 -Find or summon a Dragon and befriend him/her - 15 points

Bonus Task #2 -Visit dreamviews while lucid and describe what you see, bonus points if you visit it as an actual place instead of just site - 5/10 points[/COLOR]

Three Step Tasks

You choose three different kinds of dream control tasks from the list above except for stabilization and reality check ones. When you achieve the first task, you get 5 points in addition to the points from the task. When you achieve the second task you get 10 additional points, but only if the first task is already done. And when you achieve the third one you get 15 additional points only if second task is done. Additional points from each task can be gotten only once and you have to choose them before doing them. The points only count towards individual score, they don't add to the team score.
Note: You don't have to do all of them in single dream, they can be done in different dreams.

Team Tasks

When you achieve the team task, you get the points like usually, but when another teammate achieves the task as well, the team gets 10 additional points. If the whole team achieves the same task, additional 10 points will be given to the team. Both additional point bonuses do not count towards the 20 points per-dream maximum. Team tasks can only be achieved once and they do not stack with Three Step Tasks.

Meet your teammate   -   5 points

Exchange pocket content   -   5 points

Help your teammate to do dream control task from basic or advanced list   -   5 points

Explore the dreamworld with your teammate   -   5 points

Fight each other   -   10 points

Ask teammate to demonstrate the powers   -   10 points

Individual Scores
(Note: In parentheses is how many points out of whole are gained from three step tasks, for the ease of checking/counting)

Upper League

BrandonBoss - 324(15)
dolphin - 300(15)
she - 253(30)
Scionox - 180.5
fogelbise - 131.5(5)
StaySharp - 33
Nfri - 17.5

Lower League

LucasPotter - 107.5(5)
FryingMan - 107(5)
DragonMaster21 - 40
JoannaB - 22
covlad96 - 21
FrozonNinja - 14
LonelyCloud - 11
LukeSid - Quit

Team Scores
(Note: In parentheses is how many points out of whole are gained from team tasks, for the ease of checking/counting)

Upper League

Team Fire - 465.5
Team Earth - 367
Team Water - 336

Lower League

Team Metal - 142.5
Team Air - 135
Team Lightning  - 35
*

(Last score update was at GMT +3  04:45 PM 2nd November)
*Note: Dreams you had Thursday - Friday night counts.

   Good luck and have awesome lucid dreams!   
*

----------


## JoannaB

I remember one fragment from last night - 0.5 point

Oh and my three tasks shall be
Basic summoning
Eat something
Flying

Can I eat some Halloween candy and count it for both three step task and task of the month?

----------


## FryingMan

competition #15 night #1, pretty mundane dreams - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

5 recalled dreams - 5 points
1 attempted (so much better than "failed" -- we must keep positive attitude!) WBTB: 1 point

Total 6 points.

----------


## Sozu

My 3-step tasks:

1. Super strength
2. Flying
3. Advanced flying


_No dream recall today._

----------


## FryingMan

My 3 step tasks:  start small!

1. Interact with a Dream Character
2. Flying
3. Telekinesis

----------


## Scionox

17th Oct 2013 Video game fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
18th Oct 2013 Fragment - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

6 fragments and WBTB fial. 4 points.  ::zzz:: 

@JoannaB

Sure, nothing wrong with that!  :wink2: 

Edit: Three Step Task:
Full Transform
Flight
Element Manipulation

----------


## Sensei

5 dreams = 5 points
WBTB fail = 1 point
Total = 6 points

daysys decided to journal most everything in my days for the next two weeks. These will be in spoilers throughout. This will go from last night till now. Probably another one after a nap today.


*Spoiler* for _my day 1030-now_: 




1030
sleep
4 
Write down dreams. Pee. Sleep. 
645
wake up and eat a 32 oz cup of cereal on my way to work. Listen to some LD related stuff on the way to work and to my route while thinking "I'm dreaming" repeatedly, during the song when I remember to and when each song ends. (Broken bride album, ludo; of monsters and men)
745 
I am at my route listen to the same thing for about 15 minutes. It is cold. Each time the cold hits me I think "I'm dreaming"
8 
Switch over to sermon. Keep up the "I'm dreaming" for cold. 
1030-1045 
stop for lunch. Visualize the whole time while eating. still listening to sermons...
100 
done with work. driving back home.
115 
I hit subconscious expectation. Finally believing that I will LD tonight. My phone dies and I just pray the rest of the drive home.
200 
Home. Shower. eat. no more techs since I hit subconscious expectation. Since I believe that I am going to LD tonight 100%, there is no reason to go over anything again till I get to bed time. I will still keep posting my progress through the day so that you can see what a day is like. eat a bowl of yakisoba (microwave)
300 
go to church. 315 get sent back to home :/.
315
My mom was baby sitting while I went to the church. So I hung out with her 
430
wife is home. Watch parks and rec, once upon a time in wonderland. Quiet baby down. Eat a bowl of cereal. hang out
630
nap time :S

For people wondering about the "I'm dreaming". I say it and imagine my previous dream and becoming lucid in it. I keep it up throughout the day till I hit "subconscious expectation" This is the point where I am 100% sure I will LD tonight. If I am LDing good it takes less time and I sometimes omit it all together because I already believe it 100%. This was my third day in a row without an LD, so I had to do it a long time. 




*Edited inside spoiler to 6:30*

----------


## Nfri

1. basic summoning
2. eat something
3. teleport

----------


## dolphin

2 dreams-2 points
2 fragments-1 point
1 become lucid-5 points
1 reality check-1 point

total-9 points

*Lucid*-I woke up in my bed in a FA. I could hear someone speaking as if a radio was playing. I did a nose plug and could breathe. When I got out of bed, I found I was wearing two pairs of pants. I took off my pajama pants to reveal khaki pants underneath. I took a couple more steps before waking up.

----------


## LucasPotter

Yyyyaaayyy!!!  ::D:  Best day ever to start the competition, I just had this super long lucid dream, *here*!!!  ::D: 

Okay, so... first, I have two dreams and one fragment (I'll add the other dream and the fragment to my DJ later today). So... 2.5 points.
Became lucid. 5 points.
DC interaction. 2 points.
Telekinesis. 4 points.
DC changing. 4 points.
Fully move through big solid object. 8 points.

And would moving a tower count as "Mass Telekinesis"? If so... 10 points. If not, then I already added "Telekinesis" for the plates and glasses I levitated, so there you go!  :tongue2: 

I think the total is 25.5 (or 35.5 if the tower counts as mass telekinesis), but I might be a bit off...  :Confused: 

*EDIT:* added everything to my DJ, and I've just noticed that I can only have 20 points for one lucid dream, so I guess that's where my points end? 20 points from the tasks, plus 2.5 for remembering two dreams and a fragment?

----------


## fogelbise

2 dreams, 2 fragments, wbtb attempt.  4 pts

Did day activity journal before heading to bed.
Started good. Remembered dream earlier in the night than normal and quite vivid. Interference from wife...question if was HHs but got up for real to reset and got back to sleep.

3step (can we change it mid competition as long as we start over at step 1 after the change?)

flying
advanced flying
telekinesis

----------


## LucasPotter

Oh, and I have to choose my 3 tasks... hmmm here:

Telekinesis
Summon someone
Ask the summoned person a question (DC interaction)

 :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

> Yyyyaaayyy!!!  Best day ever to start the competition, I just had this super long lucid dream, *here*!!!



Now THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!   Hope some of that goodness makes it over my way  :smiley: .   I'm been BrandonBossing (I've just invented a new verb!   Endlessly repeating "I'm dreaming" to myself) for hours this evening, and will keep doing it if that "clicks" for me, and I think it will, because that was the thought that got me lucid on my two DILDs.

----------


## LucasPotter

> Now THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!   Hope some of that goodness makes it over my way .   I'm been BrandonBossing (I've just invented a new verb! Endlessly repeating "I'm dreaming" to myself) for hours this evening, and will keep doing it if that "clicks" for me, and I think it will, because that was the thought that got me lucid on my two DILDs.



 ::D: 

I've never done that, but I might... sounds like it would definitely help me with DILDs!

Oh, and Scionox, I have a question:





> Exchange pocket content



Do we have to PM each other and agree on the object, or is the task done as long as I give him something random from my pocket?

----------


## she

17 october - 1 dream
18 october - 2 dreams
TOTM failed - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Doing WBTB - 3 points
Become lucid - 5 points
Do an successful Reality Check - 1 point
Successfully stabilize the dream - 2 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points
total - 16 points

My three step task:
1 Teleport 
2Basic Summoning
3Object/DC changing

----------


## LukeSid

My tasks Flying -Telekinesis - and eat something (quite small)  Mmmm.

----------


## StaySharp

Had 1 dream this night, but now it's already time to sleep again. Don't have to time to dig out the 3ST now but I'll go with the same as last competition, will write it down here some time tomorrow.

----------


## Sensei

*Spoiler* for _630-1200_: 




730
Wake up from very interupted sleep. Got a lot of visualization practice though. Spend some time talking with wife. 
800
Order pizza. Keep hanging with wife. 
845
Pizza. Look for a movie. 
900
Still looking. Find the movie "dreams" by Akira Kurosawa. It is... Strange. When watching any movies I constantly am thinking that it is a dream since movies you watch often invade your dreams. This one was pretty easy to keep that idea. A little slow, but honestly, so are dreams. A little creepy. Very dream like though!
1030 
Finish movie switch to how I met your mother.
1150
Bed. Visualize. Mantra. 
1200
Sleep




1 dream from nap. Might have gotten lucid, but baby starred getting angry. :/

1 point

*last edited 1200*

----------


## Zyangur

Just a fragment of a dream from last night so 0.5 points total.

----------


## she

1 dream
train in the mountains - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
WBTB - 3
become lucid - 5
9 points
total - 25

----------


## Sozu

1 dream recall

----------


## Nfri

4f
= 2p

----------


## LukeSid

2 fragments 1 full dream and a failed WBTB WILD

----------


## JoannaB

1 full (really weird) nonlucid dream, and one WBTB attempt without recall - 2 pts
+ previous 0.5 = 2.5points new total

LukeSid, I believe your points for the night are 2x0.5 (for frags) + 1 (for dream) + 1 (for WBTB attempt) = 3 points

Team Wood new total: 5.5points

My weird dream: Kiss, Assacination Attempt, and Opium Den - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Scionox

18th Oct 2013 Being dragon in video game - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
19th Oct 2013 Various fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

7 fragments, 2 dreams, 1 WBTB fail. 6.5 points.  ::zzz:: 

@LucasPotter

Congrats on lucid  ::goodjob2::  , and yes there"s point limit,a s for pocket content, up for you but random items can count as well as non-random.  :tongue2: 

@fogelbise

I might allow change right now in case someone rethinks their Three Step Tasks(As long as none done ofcourse), but no, no mid-competition changes.  :Thinking:

----------


## LucasPotter

Uneventful night for me...  :Sad:  Just two dreams and one fragment. I'm writing on my DJ right now, I'll add the link to the entry when I'm done.  :smiley: 

So last night: 2.5 points

Total: 25

*EDIT: dream journal entry*.

----------


## Sensei

Six dreams  = 6 points
WBTB =3 points
Lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 points
Stabilize = 2 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Total = 19 points

Hmmm... Not as much as I was hoping. Going to sleep late still effects me even if I sleep 9 hours. Will post LD and day later.  :tongue2: 

*Edit at 800*


*Spoiler* for _midnight-now_: 




500awake
Boats!

K about t and A

Something awesome. Taken to.use it in a dream. Lucid
530sleep (had issues with baby)
700
Little monster. Files. Flashing eye. Strong. 
Church. Burning x2
900 awake.
^^this is all my tags forwarded from my phone. 
Hang out with wife and baby. Eat breakfast. Watch how I met your mother
1000
Church to clean. Listen to of monsters and men mixed with Mumford and sons radio. Think about dreams and "I am dreaming" subconscious expectation still there. 
1200
 finishing cleaning. Helping sound out at church. 
130 
start digging holes and burying rocks. 
300
Help my pastor with some things around the church.
330
Michelinas
Everything at church I visualize during and listen to LD inspirational music. When doing sound I don't listen to music obvious reason is obvious.
430
Head to the zombie run. (During and before I think "I'm dreaming" hard to not kill the people like I normally do in dreams)
700
Eat with in laws.
800 
At home. 






*Spoiler* for _lucid_: 




I am wih Koharo. He tells me that I need to bring my item to dream world. It looks like a cube. I ask him how to get there and he says the same way I have before. I slip through a crack in dimensions into a "dream" like I have before. At the cabin again. With Koharo. I look at my hands and stabilize. Very stable. I walk outside with him and then item. It is a cube with a handle in it. He starts taking me through the city. It is like New York city made out of yellow Rock (think minas tirith type rock). We find the people that can help me with the item and I forget the rest. :/

----------


## dolphin

3 dreams-3 points
1 DEILD-2 points
1 become lucid-5 points
1 reality check-1 point
1 DC interaction- 2 points
total-13 points

I woke up and started experiencing the ringing sound in my ears that lets me know I having a DEILD. I did a nose plug to make sure. I got out of bed and took a few steps before noticing a few DCs behind my bed. A cute little boy came up to my arms. "Where are you going?" another one the adult DCs asked. He was a bit short and heavily tattooed which made me think he was a pirate. I decided to follow the 3 out the front, thinking I was going to have a pirate dream. "So, where's my ship?" I asked the man. "You mean where's MY ship," he responded. We made it outside but didn't get too far before I woke up.

----------


## Nfri

> Going to sleep late still effects me even if I sleep 9 hours.



Yes, I feel the same effect on me. I don't know why O_o, but when I go to sleep between 10 and 11 pm, the probability of lucid dreaming rises rapidly. 





> thinking I was going to have a pirate dream



cool idea  :smiley: 

I've recalled one more fragment during the day.

1f - 0,5p
=0,5p
total = 2,5p

----------


## FryingMan

competition #15 night #2, DILD #3!!!!!!!!!!! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

5 dreams - 5 points
8 fragments - 4 points
became lucid - 5 points
DC interaction - 2 points
3-step 1 of 3: 5 

total for this night: 21

----------


## FryingMan

By the way, this competition ROCKS!    :smiley:     LaBerge knows what he's talking about -- strong motivation (via goals or approaching deadlines) can really boost the LDs.

----------


## LucasPotter

I had two nap (non-lucid) dreams after lunch. *Here*.  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

LucasPotter fantastic first night!..and FryingMan! FryingMan is a real student of LDing and progressing quickly! Great job getting #4!! It reminds me of those early feelings and excitement(still exciting). This competition seems to be inspiring lucids! Nice!!

Many dreams and fragments, short lucid moments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

-Fragment, fragment, fragment, fragment: 2pts
-dream, dream, dream, dream: 4pts
-successful WBTB: 3pts
-WILD entry, lucid dream, kind of short (i entered the dream already seemingly floating, so doesn't count for flying dream control, correct?) : 5pts +3pts for WILD? 
-very short lucid false awakening : can you only count being lucid once? does super short not count? : +0 pts?
^only counting one for my profile LD count since short+super short.

+17pts last night?

----------


## Zyangur

3 fragments from last night, 1.5 points. 2 Total.

----------


## she

3 dreams - 3 points 
WBTB-3 points
race - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
1 st lucid
Become lucid - 5
stabilize - 2 
RC - 1
Teleport - 7 +5 ( first of three step task)
Iteract with DC - 2
2 lucid
Become lucid - 5
stabilize - 2 
RC - 1
Iteract with DC - 2
38 points
total - 63

----------


## LukeSid

I read, with concern this article about the function of sleep as a probable brain-flushing procedure. Even though this doesn’t necessarily mean anything in terms of dream attempts, it is a cause of deep concern to me because, at my age, I cannot afford to take the risk

It’s been hard climbing out of my warm bed every night but it’s been fascinating…and a lot of  fun. With what I now know I will still occasionally try for lucidity but I’m not prepared any longer to try this on a regular basis.

My apologies to you Joanna B but this has really impacted on my will to do this any longer so I suspect that there would have been dismal results from me anyway. All the best to you all and many thanks for the advice and support you have all provided
Kind regards
LukeSid


http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-15-a.html

----------


## FryingMan

> I read, with concern this article about the function of sleep as a probable brain-flushing procedure. Even though this doesnt necessarily mean anything in terms of dream attempts, it is a cause of deep concern to me because, at my age, I cannot afford to take the risk
> 
> Its been hard climbing out of my warm bed every night but its been fascinatingand a lot of  fun. With what I now know I will still occasionally try for lucidity but Im not prepared any longer to try this on a regular basis.
> 
> My apologies to you Joanna B but this has really impacted on my will to do this any longer so I suspect that there would have been dismal results from me anyway. All the best to you all and many thanks for the advice and support you have all provided
> Kind regards
> LukeSid
> 
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-15-a.html



Very sorry to see you go, LukeSid, you've been a great comrade in LD-ing.  I understand your concerns but I think if anything, the constant memory work and increased awareness that comes from LD training/practice is a net positive.   But we all need to follow our own path, so best of luck!   Maybe after a break you'll make a stellar return....





> LucasPotter fantastic first night!..and FryingMan! FryingMan is a real student of LDing and progressing quickly! Great job getting #4!! It reminds me of those early feelings and excitement(still exciting). This competition seems to be inspiring lucids! Nice!!



Thanks for the kind words, fogelbise!   But I don't consider myself half the real student of LDing that BrandonBoss is -- with BB you can see real motivation and dedication and a scientific approach.   I'm excited by my progress, and feel "back in the saddle again" after the detour due to having to learn how to fall asleep again  :smiley: .

----------


## dolphin

I had a longer LD  ::D: . I'm typing it during a WBTB so I won't have to rush it while getting ready for work in the morning.

Remember Dream-1 point
RC-1 point
Stabilize-2 points
Phase through solid object-8 points
Advanced Flying-10 points
Interact with DC-2 points

total-21 points

Lucid-There were some noisy DCs outside. I got up out of bed to see what the noise was all about. I did a random nose plug and was surprised to see I was dreaming. I looked around at my surroundings while rubbing my hands and saying stabilize. All of a sudden the dream clicked and became super vivid and stable. I walked into the restroom and phased through the mirror, trying to teleport somewhere different. I ended up going to an exact duplicate of my home. I went outside to fly. I was trying to fly to a pool. I thought it would be easy but it frustratingly difficult. I flew across various neighborhoods and fields. Lots of golf courses. At one point I landed on a swampy, rundown golf course. I got up and flew around a bit more before giving up. I wanted to see if I could still fly at light speed. I did, but only for a second, make the stars elongate and fly at light speed. I met up with a male co-worker from work, a big African American. I decided to race him at flying. He beat me. He explained he was a very experienced lucid dreamer, lucid dreaming a couple hours a night. I gave him a hug. We made our way to another golf course, this one nicer. I was able to find a couple of water hazards but they would disappear when I approached them. My co-worker and a DC that had joined us wondered what I was doing. The dream faded away.

Back to sleep!  ::D:

----------


## JoannaB

All I recall was that I had a work related dream before I woke up. 1 dream fragment - 0.5 point - bringing my total up to 3 points.

Btw, I hate to see you go, LukeSid. I wanted to reply to your PM, but could not since it said you do not accept PMs anymore. I wish I could reply to this brain flushing theory which I think is not actually as counter lucidity as it may appear. I will look, maybe you started another thread on it, but I won't clutter this thread with further reply.

----------


## Sensei

dreams = 5 points
WBTB success = 3 points
Lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
Stabilize = 2 points
Tk = 4 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Total = 22


*Spoiler* for _My day so far_: 




400
K trying to make a decision for video games.

Testifying at my pastor trial
Listening to sermon while driving by Levi Lusko.

Shoplifting from a store with my rents there. K let's me borrow some pipe tobacco. I use it like chew for some reason. :/ tastes like fake chew that you get at QT, which is the closest to chew I have ever had.  :tongue2: . Listen to Another sermon by Levi Lusko
600
LD. In the city. 
700
Shawn Spencer
^^^ from phone. 
800
Church (donut. Jalepeno poppers)
330
HOME, going to my families house. Done nothing for LDing yet except the 5 minute drive there and back.  :tongue2:  Subconscious expectation seems good to go anyways.
345
My parents house watching chiefs game. Woot. (Roast beef sandwich)
620
Play volleyball at park. 
810
Home. Shower. How I met your mother. Fettuccini chicken Alfredo





*Spoiler* for _LD_: 




I am talking to a DC in a city area... It seems like where I was with Koharo yesterday. Wait! That means! I check my hands become lucid. I walk around a few cars and trucks, looking at all the dream characters. Trying to find Koharo. hmmmm... The dream starts to fade and I rub my hands together. I look through a few alleyways and in a few cars. One truck runs off a ramp and over my head. I step to the side and stop it in midair. I drop it to the ground and a DC is staring at me. Maybe I should go for another goal. Can't think of any. Guess it is explore time. I walk around the near empty streets. dream characters seem freaked out by my presence, like they weren't expecting me to be at this part of the world. I can't seem to figure out what they were actually doing before I got there though. All of them seem busy, but not with anything in particular. (20 minutes)

----------


## Scionox

19th Oct 2013 Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
20th Oct 2013 Fragments and short lucid - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

6 fragments, 1 dream, 1 WBTB success, 1 lucid, 1 stabilization, 1 flight and 1 partal transform. 22 points.  ::zzz:: 

@fogelbise

Could count if it"s a different dream, though personally i don"t count most FAs and especially FAs from lucid as different dream due to FA chains and such.  :Thinking: 

@LukeSid

Awwwr...  :Sad: 
Well, good luck with whatever you do.

@JoannaB

Moved you to different team, i hope you don"t mind!

----------


## dolphin

1 WBTB-1 point
2 fragments-1 point
3 dreams-3 points
1 become lucid-5 points
1 reality check-1 point
1 interact with DC-2 points
1 element manipulation-8 points
1st of 3 step tasks-5 points

26 points

*Lucid*-I got out of bed in a FA and went into the kitchen. I saw a male, Mexican co-worker in there. "What are you doing here?" I asked him. I did a nose plug and I'm lucid. "Oh, I dreaming. Come here, I'll show you I'm dreaming." I led him into the restroom. I couldn't find the toilet! There was a shower though. I tried turning on the shower and manipulating the water. I tried freezing it. Nothing. Then I led my co-worker outside where there's a creek. I tried creating a whirlpool like I've done before. After spinning my finger real hard, I began to get bubbles to come out of the water and eventually I created a good amount of foam. No whirlpool though. I woke up.

----------


## covlad96

Sorryyyyyyy I forgot to check DV the last couple of days and didn't realise the competition had started. 

My 3ST are:
1. Basic Summoning
2. Flying
3. Teleport

Since the competition started I've had 5 dreams, and one lucid, all I done in the lucid was an RC soooo that = 11 points  :smiley: 

Short LD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Zyangur

Woo, became lucid (just for a short time) last night  ::banana:: 

1 dream: 1 point
*Going in my DJ later* I was in some weird place. My entire family was there. The dream had a dark feel because it was pretty dark. Then, my sister came after me and started throwing big spiders at me, and I couldn't tell if they were fake or real. Then, it was time to go to bed in my dream, so I went up to my room. *Starting here, I'm a bit unsure. I either woke up and did a DEILD or I just did one of those weird dream WILDs where you attemp to WILD in your sleep. I'll count it as the latter since I'm not sure* I felt a transition type thing, and I told myself "just a little bit longer". Then, the room came into view, and I was in the bed I was in in my dream. I also now knew I was dreaming, so I did the nose plug RC. I jumped off the bed to go do lucid stuff, but unfortunately, I felt myself waking up and then woke up.*

So:
1 Dream: 1 point
Become Lucid: 5 points
Successful RC: 1 point

7 points from last night, 9 total.

----------


## StaySharp

5 dreams and 1 WBTB attempt, making up for 7 points so far. It's time to get lucid again.

----------


## LucasPotter

Awesome, DragonMaster21!!!  ::D: 

I had four dreams and a failed WBTB, so... 5 points.

Total: 32.

*EDIT:* *dream journal entry* for the four dreams.

----------


## h1nchm4n

Oh wow this is a great idea! Nice job, especially with the team system.

I'll compete tonight for sure!

----------


## fogelbise

@FryingMan, yes indeed! BrandonBoss takes it to another level! He was helpful to me as well. Maybe I can hit him up for some more tips, at least after the contest is over.
@Scionox, make sense. Thank you for running this!  ::D: 

Boring fragments then Bed Launch Wild, too short. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

-fragment x3 : 1.5pts
-dream : 1pt
-Successful WBTB,WILD,Lucid,Stabilize,flying,1st step : 3+3+5+2+4+5 (3pts WBTB doesn't count towards 20pt limit, 3 step shouldn't either otherwise when you get step 3 = 15pts and your almost at your limit, right? It is separate from the basic and advanced tasks?)

24.5pts (45.5 total)

----------


## Sozu

+ 1 dream
+ 1 fragment

----------


## FryingMan

> I had a longer LD . I'm typing it during a WBTB so I won't have to rush it while getting ready for work in the morning.
> 
> Remember Dream-1 point
> RC-1 point
> Stabilize-2 points
> Phase through solid object-8 points
> Advanced Flying-10 points
> Interact with DC-2 points
> 
> ...



awesome dream, doesn't that count as the racing goal?   I'd think so

----------


## FryingMan

Unusual night: lots of wakings per my intention, but much less recall than usual.   1 long dream towards morning.   Full moon messing with me?

4 dreams, 1 fragment: 4.5 points

----------


## JoannaB

3 dreams = 3 points
Total: 6

Patriotic thievery; Dirty Books Sale; Expired Bank Account - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Scionox

20th Oct 2013 Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
21st Oct 2013 Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

6 fragments, 1 dream,1 WBTB fail, 5 points.  ::zzz:: 

@fogelbise

Yeah, correct, points from challenge and three step tasks ignore limit.  :tongue2: 

@DragonMaster21

I know how you feel about DEILD/WILD in dream, i've had quite a few of those confusing ones myself.  ::huh:: 

@FryingMan

It could possibly count as lower league challenge task, but dolphin is in upper league, so...  :Thinking:

----------


## dolphin

8 fragments-4 points
2 dreams-2 points
1 become lucid-5 points
successfully stabilize-2 points
phase through solid object-8 points
flying-4 points

total-25 points

*lucid dream-*I was in a car with my dad, riding as a passenger. As I was quietly thinking and looking out the window, I realized I was dreaming. I stabilized the dream and phased through the car window to get out. I jumped up and flew. I tried to fly at light speed again but couldn't. I spent most of the dream struggling with this. I ended up at a huge, weird, store where everybody around me was 20 feet tall.

----------


## she

2 dreams, WBTB try - 3 points
total - 66

----------


## fogelbise

@dolphin @FryingMan, cool racing lucid the other night...I would have missed reading it if I didn't see FryingMan's post, very cool!
@she teammate is killin' it! nice!

Uneventful night but got a great night of rest despite a half-hearted WBTB attempt with SSILD but cut it short when I felt like dozing off.

5 fragments : 2.5pts
1 dream : 1pt
WBTB : 1pt

4.5pts, 50pts total

Most interesting thing from last night: 10/21 I wake up to the song Pompeii by Bastille playing in my head. I must have heard it falling asleep in the backseat of car ride home last night. I got up and looked up the lyrics that sounded somewhat dream like & the video that also looked up this morning, was very dream like but apparently the lyrics are inspired by imagining the conversation between two victims of the blast, suffocation and entombment at Pompeii which I visited for the first time this summer. 

*Check out the video, enjoyable, even if a little creepy.
Bastille - Pompeii - YouTube

----------


## FryingMan

competition #15 night #4, pretty good recall - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Dreams for night #4, containing 00:00 Monday October 21

6 dreams - 6
4 fragments - 2
WBTB - 1

Total: 9

----------


## LucasPotter

Just two fragments and a failed WBTB.  :Sad:  2 points. Total: 34.

*Fragments*.

----------


## Sensei

5 dreams = 5 points
WBTB success = 3 points
lucid = 5 points
stabilize 2 points
interact with DC = 2 points
total = 17 points

became lucid in the middle of sex with my wife. stabilize. Couldn't think of anything better to do, so I just woke up when my alarm went off a minute or so later. :/


*Spoiler* for _day so far_: 




went to bed at midnight.
4, 6, and 7 wake ups... didn't put anything down in my phone.
on my way to work I listened to pretty much the same music as always. owl city, high kings, mumford and sons, of monsters and men. All good LDing stations for pandora. Hit subconscious expectation way easier if I have an LD, even a short one. I still think it throughout the day a lot.
730-1145 
sermons during work. Ate a dog and some pop from QT.
1145-1215
music on the ride home.
1215-230
hanging with my wife and daughter. Yakisoba, cereal
230-330
watching walking dead while watching Lisanna. Obviously thinking  about dreams and keeping up "I'm dreaming" cereal. Cereal.  :tongue2: 
330
Studying
430
Hanging with Wife and baby. Watching how i met your mother. Eating dinner. Quiche. 
630
Drop baby off with mother in law
700
Brother in law concert. 
830
Meads corner (coffee)
845
Pick up baby
900
Home baby to bed, watching once upon a time .

Wish I would have taken a nap today, but I am feeling fine now. Should get some good sleep tonight!




*edited at 9 PM*

----------


## Zyangur

Nothing from last night  :Sad:  . I may have had a dream or two, but I don't remember anything now, and didn't think about it at all in the morning.

----------


## LucasPotter

> Nothing from last night  . I may have had a dream or two, but I don't remember anything now, and didn't think about it at all in the morning.



Bad night for the team, then.  :Sad:  Well, who knows, tonight might be our night!  ::cheers::

----------


## she

1 dream - 1
WBTB - 3
race and squirrel - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Become lucid - 5 points 
Do an successful Reality Check - 1 point
Successfully stabilize the dream - 2 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points
Basic Summoning - 4 points + 10 (second of TST)
Object/DC changing - 4 points + 15 (third of TST)
47 points
total - 113

----------


## Sozu

+2 fragments

----------


## Nfri

2f - 1p
wbtbmild successful - 3p
become lucid - 5p
= 9p
total = 11,5p

LD - I'm in a classroom and I try to explain my new technique for lucid dream induction that I created. It's called Money induced lucid dreams. I don't recall the principle of how it works. My students tell me that it is impossible. I try to persuade them that this technique works well. I go to a hall and I suddenly realize that this is a dream. I don't know why, but I do my stabilization technique. I normally do my stabilization technique as a the third technique after waking in a dream. False awakening and I lost my lucidity.

----------


## JoannaB

Alas no recall today.

----------


## FryingMan

> LD - I'm in a classroom and I try to explain my new technique for lucid dream induction that I created. It's called Money induced lucid dreams.



Gives "MILD" a whole new meaning!   I sense an excellent business opportunity here!  Heck, I'd sign up if I was guaranteed good length, control, and vividness  :smiley: 





> Alas no recall today.



That's OK.   LucasPotter, looks like a slow night all around for the lower div teams.

----------


## Scionox

21st Oct 2013 Various fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
22nd Oct 2013 Video game fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

6 fragments, 1 dream, 1 WBTB fail. 5 points.  ::zzz::

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments-1 point
2 dreams-2 points
total-3 points

----------


## StaySharp

4 more points, nothing great.

----------


## fogelbise

Fragment, 3 dreams, WBTB attempt, 4.5pts
54.5 total

I guess I need to pick up the pace and get some lucid points during these weekdays...I can't just wait for the weekend. I see team is picking up my slack though. Great job Nfri and she picking up the LDs!

----------


## Sensei

haha. 2 dreams wbtb fail. 5 hours of sleep.  :tongue2: 
3 points


*Spoiler* for _day so far_: 




normal night, woke up at 3, 6, and 7. Really tired all night because I stayed up too late.
normal work day. get home at 1230. My wife doesn't have work, so I have all day with her and baby.  :smiley:

----------


## covlad96

3 dreams since last updated, so 3 points for me  :tongue2:

----------


## Zyangur

> Bad night for the team, then.  Well, who knows, tonight might be our night!



Almost, almost  ::D: . I _nearly_ had a successful WILD attempt. I could see the dream forming and I tried to rush it and woke up in my bed.

However, I did remember a dream and a fragment and had a failed WBTB 2.5 points. 11.5 points total.

----------


## Sensei

dream = 1 point
lucid = 5 points
Stabilize = 2 points
basic summon = 4 points
total = 12 points
Nap time is a good time to dream.  :smiley: 




*Spoiler* for _Perelendra_: 




I am watching Youtube and I am looking at a theatrical version of Perelandra. the girl and the demon are in front of me. When the girl gets there everything gets vivid, and when the demon, everything blurry. I realize that this has to be a dream and that I am no longer sitting in front of my dream computer. I look around at the forest and realize that both of them there are here and the dream is slipping. I decided to summon Dr. Ransom. As soon as he walked up everything became crystal clear and the world was amazing. I was so excited to search around the world and plan on finding a dragon or something. And then Laura woke me up... She said that she had been trying to wake me up for a while, so I think that at first the blurriness might have been caused by her, but I was able to use the idea of dream characters making a difference in stability pretty easily, which was fun.

----------


## she

2 dreams, 1 fragment - 2.5 points
WBTB - 3 points
snowbord race :smiley: ))) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Become lucid - 5 points 
Do an successful Reality Check - 1 point
Successfully stabilize the dream - 2 points
Successful DEILD  - 2 points
Advanced Flying - 10 points
Basic Summoning - 4 points
20 points for callenge task
45.5 points
total - 158.5

----------


## JoannaB

1 dream fragment - 0.5pt - total 6.5pts

Edit: Add another point to that for unintensionally started WBTB attempt. See my husband's alarm woke me up, I logged my dream fragment, went to the kitchen and made coffee. And only then realized that alarm must have been set for 3:30am. Did reality check. Went back to bed without drinking any of the coffee. Counted myself back to sleep "1 I am dreaming, 3 I am dreaming, etc), fell asleep, and alas remembered no dreams when my alarm woke me at 6:30am. Drinking coffee now I unintensionally made three hours too early.

New total: 7.5

----------


## Sozu

+1 fragment

----------


## FryingMan

competition #15 night #5 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

4 dreams: 4
4 fragments: 2
1 WBTB attempt: 1

total: 7

----------


## Scionox

22nd Oct 2013 Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
23rd Oct 2013 Fragments, Dragons, XCOM - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

9 fragments, 1 dream, 1 WBTB fail. 6.5 points.  ::zzz:: 
Apparently back to lower LD rate, but i hope to fix it, maybe tomorrow!  :tongue2:

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments-1 point

----------


## covlad96

4 dreams last night = 4 points

----------


## FryingMan

competition #15 night #6, DILD #4!! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

4 dreams: 4
4 fragments: 2
WBTB success: 3
became lucid: 5
interact with dream character: 2

night total: 16

competition total: 63.5

It looks like "interact with dream character" is about the best I can do if a female is in the vicinity  :smiley: .   Next time: incubate monastery.  Just kidding, if it ain't broke don't fix it  :smiley: .

Several important firsts: first LD in the city, first LD in a shared bed sleeping situation, first LD within one week of the previous LD.

----------


## fogelbise

@FryingMan, you are progressing very nicely and even taught me a thing or two! Never stop learning  :smiley: 

3 Fragments, 1 dream, WBTB 3, became lucid 5 : 10.5pts, 65pts total

*Teleportation Contraption Turned to Short But Cool LD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views*

----------


## Sensei

5 dreams = 5 points
1 Lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
stabilize = 2 points
interact with DC = 2 points
gain invulnerability = 4 points
total = 19 points

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/bran...read-15-51837/


*Spoiler* for _day so far_: 




yesterday
hang with wife till
330
study and watch walking dead
600
go to my parents house eat mac and cheese and hamburger
700
lead Bible study
900 
home -- how I met your mother
1230
400
Barn on vacation. G
600
dif gf. Cod. Fisherman fire in eyes. Pale eyes. Origami by stars L.
700
Set. Sacrifice. Computer still with different gf. Trying to save everyone of course. Shot in the leg. 
^^ From phone. 1230 wake up was someone calling my phone for no reason!
730 
work like normal. subconscious expectation from last night seems intact, but I still deal with it a bit. My sister calls and talks to me about her LD, even though she doesn't know I LD and thinks that it is evil :3 cookies
1230 
home. yakisoba X2 hang with wife till she leaves me with baby at
230
watch walking dead with baby.

----------


## LucasPotter

I only have four fragments from the last two nights.  :Sad:  So... 36 points.

*Fragments*.

----------


## Zyangur

Just 3 fragments from last night. 13 points.

----------


## Sozu

_YES!!! it's so awesome, I woke up about 1 minute before the alarm were gonna go off, like my brain were programmed to wake up.
Not only that, also remember two dreams. That in a 5 hours and 30 min sleep I had._
Summary it up:

+2 dreams

----------


## she

1 dream
snowboarding - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Become lucid - 5 points 
Do an successful Reality Check - 1 point
Successfully stabilize the dream - 2 points
Advanced Flying - 10 points
Basic Summoning - 4 points
21 points
total - 179.5

----------


## Scionox

23rd Oct 2013 Science and stuff - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
24th Oct 2013 CW3 level, Being dragon in spiral knights and Glitchy lucid with teleportation success - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

1 fragment, 3 dreams, 1 WBTB Success, 1 lucid, 1 stabilization, 1 going through solid object, 1 teleport, 1 partial transform. 26.5 points.  ::zzz:: 
Yay, back to lucidity!  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

4 dreams WBTB fail. 
5points 

Gonna nap again today.

----------


## dolphin

My strategy going into last night was to not try to lucid dream and only focus on recall. hehehe

2 fragments-1 point

Lucid 1-
fragment-0.5 point
lucid-5 point
DC interaction-2 point
time control-10 point
total-17.5 point

Lucid 2-
dream-1 point
WILD-3 point
lucid-5 point
reality check-1 point
stabilize-2 point
flying-4 point
dc interaction-2 point
total-17 point

Lucid 3-
dream-1 point
lucid-5 point
flying-4 point
basic summon-4 point
total-14 point

Lucid 4-
dream-1point
lucid-5 point
reality check-1 point
DC interaction-2 point
total-9 point

Overall
1+17.5+17+14+9=58.5 points

Dreams-
*Lucid 1*-I was in the lobby of an office building when I gradually became lucid. A DC gave me a watch which he said I could control time with. I moved the watch from 3:00 to 4:30 before the watch told me I couldn't go any farther forward. I overheard a DC talking about me to another DC. He was talking about my interests. Golf, baseball, dreaming, and seasonings (not one of my major interests). He stressed how seasonings were a major interest of mine.

*Lucid 2*-I was trying to fall back asleep when suddenly I noticed I could see my room through my closed eyelids. I did a reality check to make sure. I went outside and jumped up to fly. I then remembered to stabilize. I was in a sort of commercial area. I focused on the signs until they were vivid. I tried to fly to space but couldn't. Eventually, I landed and went inside a mall. I saw a colorful sculpture of a figurine and a woman looking at it. I commented to the woman how neat the sculpture was. I went outside, along the way asking a Dc walking by how to fly to space. They directed me to random carnival ride that was outside. I was thinking it was a ferris wheel to space. When I got on and the ride started going, I found it wasn't a ferris wheel. It was a giant spinning ride that went several thousand feet into the air. The car was held on the base by a very long chain. Eventually, I got bored, got off the ride and started to fly again. I worked on stabilizing and enjoyed flying around for a bit before the dream ended.

*Lucid 3*-I was flying around San Francisco Bay, doing various tricks, when I gradually became lucid. Once again, I tried flying to space but couldn't. I landed in a sort of field. I said to myself "I need a rocket" and looked around. I saw a small rocket about 100 feet away. I tried walking to it but woke up.

*Lucid 4*-I was in an indoor pool of a massive, elaborate, mansion talking with an Indian DC about the living quarters of US Congress. Eventually, it was time to get out and I became lucid. I walked up the landing of a grand staircase when I saw a woman DC walking away. I asked her if they had a rocket I could get into space with. She told me there was one in one of the rooms near the front door. I walked toward the room and woke up.

----------


## LucasPotter

Last night was MUCH better!!!  ::D:  I had:

Four dreams. 4 points.
Got lucid in one (for about fifteen seconds, but still). 5 points.
DC interaction. 2 points.
Failed WBTB. 1 point.

12 points.

Total: 48 points.

*DJ*

Damn, FryingMan! You're kicking some serious ass in this competition hahaha Good job!!!  ::D:

----------


## fogelbise

@Scionox Congrats breaking out of the "lower LD rate"! @dolphin Wowzers! 4 in one night! What do you think was the key?? I need more advice from you but if I may be so bold as to suggest one thing on the space thing and I am sure you already know this, you just have to remove all doubt. Know you can do it like anything else you find easy...I know, easier said than done. (says the person who hasn't transformed...at least purposefully, yet!)

Weird night for me. I had an early dream that just stuck with me and seemed to block out recall of other dreams. It was like a movie about an older guy who was spiraling out of control through alcoholism. It felt like a long dream but I guess it was skipping ahead to different scenes much like some movies. In the end was a scene where he was obviously drunk and having a drink outside and he says "it's getting nippy (cold) out here" and the scene pans out just like in a movie and he is standing in a pond. He barely crawls out of the pond to the shore but I wake up...guessing in his condition he would have died of hypothermia. IWL, I hardly touch alcohol but every time someone I love takes a smoke I threaten to start drinking! This dream feels like a subconscious warning to never carry out that threat.

1 dream recalled, 1 pt, so far 66pts total

Edit: it won't let me like LucasPotter's posts but gives me the edit(some kind of mod error I assume). I hope I am not annoying with the "cheerleading." I like cheering people on and feel like it can only help create a cycle of success for them (and probably me too).

----------


## dolphin

@fogelbise, I think the key was I removed the stress of trying to get lucid that with hindering my ability the last couple of nights. I'll try the same thing tonight. Also, I think going on the rocket will be the key to getting the advanced flying credit I need. I just have to remember to stabilize! I haven't yet figured out how to remove doubt when struggling with dream control. Maybe I have not try so hard, as with lucid induction.

----------


## Sensei

> My strategy going into last night was to not try to lucid dream and only focus on recall.



Sorry you failed so bad at your goal. Maybe next time.  :tongue2:  

P.S. The upper league is getting intense, I am going to have to lucid more than once a day to catch up with ya'll.  ::D:  Competition swells within me. haha

*edit*

My fun dreams from last night, not lucid, but I found a new way of teleporting from the Cheshire Cat.  :smiley: 
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/bran...-lucids-51967/

----------


## FryingMan

> Damn, FryingMan! You're kicking some serious ass in this competition hahaha Good job!!!



Yeah well we'll see  :smiley: .   Thanks for the kudos.   Normally my recall is pretty darn good, but for some reason it's been slacking off a bit.  Last night was pretty slow, couple dreams, couple fragments, and tonight will be an interesting study:  

I've avoided basically all alcohol since I started lucid training.   I don't miss it much, I'm a pretty light drinker even without LD training.  I typically would go months or more without even touching a drop.   But today was my work team's offsite meeting, where traditionally copious amounts of fermented malt beverage is consumed.   Today was no different ( *hic*! ).  I decided it's just once a year so what the hey.     REM rebound, here I come?   The morning will tell the tale.  Luckily I won't be expected in early so I can stay in bed until I remember something  :smiley: .  I have recalled at least one fragment and usually more every single night since I started lucid training 2 months + 2 days ago, and I intend tonight to be no different.   We'll see!

I want to return to the place with the shining beautiful girl in the sun (last LD).   That's what this whole thing is all about, those amazing magical moments.  Thank goodness I found LDing and I hope to continue with many more such experiences.





> My strategy going into last night was to not try to lucid dream and only focus on recall. hehehe



Holy Maloney man, 4 in one night including one WILD?   Smoking frickin' hot!   You da man!

p.s. there Scionix, I saved you the trouble, I combined my consecutive posts myself this time  :smiley:

----------


## StaySharp

Another 4 points, darn. Makes a total of 15 points till now. I really need to rev it up somehow...

----------


## Sozu

No dream recall for me today :/

----------


## JoannaB

1 WBTB attempt - 1 point
1 fragment - 0.5 points
Able to breathe through my nose again - priceless

+1.5pts for the night
7.5+1.5=9pts total

----------


## Sensei

3 dreams = 3 points
WBTB success = 3 points
Lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
Stabilize = 2 points
Element manipulation = 8 points
3 step #1 = 5 points
Total = 27 points

----------


## LucasPotter

One dream and two fragments, only 2 points...  :Sad:  

Total: 50.

*DJ*.

----------


## Scionox

24th Oct 2013 Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
25th Oct 2013 Short Lucid, midget - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

6 fragments, 1 dream, 1 WBTB success, 1 lucid, 1 interact with DC, 1 stabilization, 1 partial transform. 20 points.  ::zzz:: 

@dolphin

Congrats, and yay Team Fire is back on first place!  ::D: 

@LucasPotter

Congrats on lucid!  ::goodjob2:: 

@fogelbise

Thanks, And i am not sure about the problem you are experiencing, but if it persists please be sure to post here: http://www.dreamviews.com/meta-forum...-part-2-a.html along with screenshot.  :Thinking: 

@BrandonBoss

Don't forget to DJ it  :wink2:

----------


## fogelbise

2 fragments, 1 dream, wbtb success, become lucid : 10pts, (edit: forgot the WILD points: 10pts+3pts=13) 79pts overall

Opportunity Squandered - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments-1 point
4 dreams-4 points
1 WILD-3 points
1 become lucid-5 points
1 telekinesis-4 points
1 flying-4 points
total-21 points

lucid dream-As I was trying to fall asleep, suddenly my body felt a bit weird and I could see my room through my closed eyelids. I got up and tried to stabilize. As I was focusing on a speaker I accidentally moved it with telekinesis off the table and made it fall on the floor. I went outside to look for a rocket. The dream was still unstable though as I didn't stabilize enough. I couldn't find a rocket so out of desperation I flew to try to find one. I only got up about 50-100 feet before waking up.

----------


## she

2 dreams - 2 points
3 FAwaking - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Become lucid - 5 points
Do an successful Reality Check - 1 point
Successfully stabilize the dream - 2 points
Fully move through big solid object - 8 points 
Flying - 4 points
22 points
total - 201.5

----------


## Sensei

Lucid dream. 
I wake up. Look around. Grab my phone. It is almost dead. Haha. I must be dreaming. Check my hands, they look normal. Check again, normal. Look away, think about my hands being messed up and look back. Dream! 

I get up, I am in a big house, don't know if I can get out of here without teleporting. Hmmm... I'll just do some dream control for the competition. I look at a wall and try to toss a fireball at it, but nothing comes up. I look at my hand and try to force some fire out of it. Nadda. Must be the house as some sort of anti-fire barrier since fire>house. We'll see if I can bring this house down. I haven't done any other bending before. I push both my hands back and imagine a big fan of sorts, and then I force it forward with a big whirlwind. It goes straight through the house knocking down dressers and pictures, and tearing down walls. I make it blow around more. And it knocks me over. I wake up.

----------


## JoannaB

One of the advantages of being sick is one gets to nap: thus one more dream, a nightmare alas, but even a recalled nightmare is 1 point

My daughter is missing, and it's all my fault - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Total: 10pts

----------


## LucasPotter

Took a quick nap just now... I fell asleep without noticing (what is the opposite of FA?  ::lol:: ) and had a tiny dream where I was on my bed watching HIMYM. Does this count as a fragment?  :tongue2:

----------


## Sensei

> Took a quick nap just now... I fell asleep without noticing (what is the opposite of FA? ) and had a tiny dream where I was on my bed watching HIMYM. Does this count as a fragment?



I think that it depends on who you ask. It should just be a short dream.  :smiley:  What was the dream episode about?

----------


## LucasPotter

> I think that it depends on who you ask. It should just be a short dream.  What was the dream episode about?



Barney was dressed as a bunny...?  ::lol::  I had just checked FB and they have a picture of Robin wearing some weird costume, so I guess it affected me a little haha

----------


## she

5 dreams
total - 206.5

----------


## Sozu

+1 dream

----------


## JoannaB

Previous total: 10

+ 1 fragment (0.5) + 1 WBTB attempt (1) + 1 dream (1) = +2.5 pts

New total:12.5pts

Spin and shout and let it all out; revising job description - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## FryingMan

Still here but have been knocked for a loop with a high fever, so it may be a few days before I can post an update

----------


## FrozonNinja

The Dream I had on the 21st is just now on here, haven't had a chance to put it up.
2 pts for interacting with DC, 5 for becoming lucid, and 1 for remembering. Im finally up on the board!

(Competition#15) 10-21-2013 SubMarine - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## JoannaB

> Still here but have been knocked for a loop with a high fever, so it may be a few days before I can post an update



Oh no! And there I thought that my teammates were safe because these kinds of viruses cannot be transmitted electronically. Be well!

----------


## Scionox

25th Oct 2013 Lots of fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
26th Oct 2013 Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

8 fragments, 1 dream, 1 WBTB fail. 6 points.  ::zzz:: 

@LucasPotter

Personally, whether i count dream as full recall or fragment depends on whether i recalled it generally fully, not on length.  :smiley: 

@FryingMan

Awwr, i hope you'll get better.

@FrozonNinja

Yay!  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

AAAHHHHHHH!!!!! I will be racking my brain until further notice. I remember:
6 dreams = 6 points
WBTB success = 3 points
lucid = 5 points
stabilize = 2 points
RC = 1 point
interact with DC = 2 points
TK = 4 points
total = 23 points


*Spoiler* for _LD #2_: 



I am in the place of the previous lucid dream it is a mixture of anime and waking. Reminds me of DBZ world. My wife is standing next to me and I RC and stabilize. I talk to her a little bit and then we go off into the street. It is really bright and I decide that it is as good of place as any. We start...  :wink2:  and then I wake up about 5 minutes in. I use TK to take off my and her clothes.




But... That was a 5 minute ordeal. I had an LD that lasted 30 minutes that I forgot and I am trying to remember it. Piece by piece it is coming back to me. I don't remember waking up from it, I remember it going black for about 10 minutes and then going into another dream. Should have woken myself up when it went black and DJed

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments=1 point
4 dreams=4 points

become lucid-5 points
dc interaction-2 points
dield-2 points

become lucid-5 points
advanced flying-10 points
2nd of 3 step tasks-10 points

total-39 points

*Deild chain-*All I remember from the first dream is I became lucid somehow and was kissing a couple of female co-workers I like. Then I DEILDed back to my bedroom. I tried to stabilize but failed once again. I did see a giant flower walking around before I woke up.

*other lucid dream*-I was floating around my grandma's house and became lucid. I went outside in the daylight and marveled at how vivid and realistic everything was. Then I sort of blinked and almost woke up but stayed in the dream, which had turned to nighttime now. I jumped up and flew and tried to fly at light speed. I shouted "Light speed!" and every star in the sky elongated and then vanished. I looked around at the sky and saw 5 moons all lined up. When I focused on all off the moons though, they all exploded at once and vanished to nothing. I landed and looked around at my surrondings. I was at a large marina with tons of boats everywhere. I was set on diving into the ocean but a dc told me not to. It looked like he was working on some sort of project. I woke up soon after that.

I wasn't sure if exploding 5 moons counted as anything so I didn't give myself any more points.

----------


## LucasPotter

> @LucasPotter
> 
> Personally, whether i count dream as full recall or fragment depends on whether i recalled it generally fully, not on length.



Ah, that makes sense, thanks!  :smiley: 

As for last night, I only have two fragments.  :Sad:  I'll probably take a nap later today, if only to recall a whole dream and get an extra point...  :tongue2: 

*Fragments*.

Total: 52.

----------


## Sensei

Lucid = 5 points
RC = 1point
Eat something = 4 points
Stabilize = 2 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Advanced flying = 10 points
Total = 20 point max
3 step task #2 = 10 points
Total = 30 points



*Spoiler* for _broken LD_: 




I am in DBZ world. It doesn't seem 100% normal, it seems like the version of the world where goku becomes a Super Saiyan God. Yeah... apparently that is a thing. I am with a big group of people in a theater and I RC/stabilize. I eat some popcorn while talking to the people and this old man says that he has some tricks to show me (Same old man as before if you read my DJ). I can't remember how, but I am outside and he is watching me fly. I am flying like I fly, but at a speed I have never reached before. I can zoom at about 500 miles an hour it seems, so that to others it looks like I am teleporting. I kept getting faster and I got to the speed of instant transmission, the speed of light. I am zooming from one side of the town to the other at will. The old man tells me to come back down at some point (hard to remember) I walk and talk with him for a while and he gets mad at me for not listening. He tells me he will come back when I want to listen. I walk around the neighborhood for a while and I start thinking about the flying and how long I had been in a dream. I thought about it for a long time, and I couldn't find any other people. The whole dream went black for a while and I don't remember waking up.

----------


## JoannaB

Another nap dream +1 point
Retrieving toy from monster, and return from around the world - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
This one not a nightmare, just an awkward two part dream - both of them awkward, and I felt both part of same dream, though they don't appear to be in a way.

New total: 13.5

----------


## Sensei

4 dreams = 4 points
2 LDs = 10 points
fly x 2 = 8
RC x 2 = 2
stabilize x 2 = 4
interact with DC = 2
total = 30 points


*Spoiler* for _LD_: 




I am walking down a road doing work. Screw that, this is a dream, RC/stabilize, jump into the air and fly around. The city is devastated and looks like a city made out of trash, most of the people look like they want to kill me as well. I wonder what is up. I keep flying and find a fortress



wake sleep

*Spoiler* for _dream_: 




I am at the fortress again... am I forgetting something. I am about to walk into it and I remember something. I see a huge "Jackal" inside a cage. My mind thinks the word Jackal, but imagine a huge purple kangaroo, sounds fun, but it eats people. I remember being in there somehow, a little girl with a pet zombie rabbit put it in there and then put me in there, as soon as I was lowered down I ran, and it triggered a timer, I had as long as the times to get out and I didn't make it. I decide that it would be better to not go into the fortress and walk away.



wake sleep

*Spoiler* for _LD #2_: 




I am walking away from the fortress and I realize that I am dreaming. I RC/stabilize and fly off into the distance.
"We'll get you" an old man says I fly off, turns out I had been taken captive and they were ticked I flew off.
"Screw you" I say and fly away. I look at the fortress and am still a little scared of that thing, but it sounds like a fun fight. I plan on going inside and I realize that someone is in there. It looks a lot like the prison that they are in in the third season of walking dead. 



wake sleep

*Spoiler* for _dream_: 




Me and my wife are supposed to meet each other, but my bro in law (her bro) says we need to take a detour (guess where too!) to a rundown Walmart. I notice that it looks similar to the fortress, I tell my brother in law and he says "yeah it looks similar" and then he drives down the street and points at the fortress. I get out and the whole gang of people from walking dead. Merle and Daryl are in there and they are asking about them. They both come out and Daryl just jumps into one of our cars signifying that he is coming with us. They don't know it, but I know that he has seen "The Jackal."

----------


## fogelbise

To bed 2am...ugh... 2 dreams, wbtb attempt, 3pts, 82pts total

----------


## Sensei

> To bed 2am...ugh... 2 dreams, wbtb attempt, 3pts, 82pts total



I went to bed at 2 am last night too, but I slept in till 9. I was a little worried about awareness and all, but apparently my awareness was high enough to LD, but my recall was bad enough to forget the whole dream. Not going to bed at the right time might not always make you not get lucid, but it might make you forget your lucid.

*EDIT*
HOLY CRAP! THE JACKAL IS BILLS! oh my oh my! Here is a photo of him:

*Spoiler* for _Bills_:

----------


## FrozonNinja

10252013PM Get Outta The Way! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
10262013AM Interrupting it All - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
10262013AM You Don’t Know Frat
Remembering 3 dreams from last night and this morning, 3 points.
Exactly what day is this all over?

----------


## she

4 dreams - 4 points
WBTB - 3 points
free turtle. greenpeace :smiley:  - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Become lucid - 5 points 
Do an successful Reality Check - 1 point
Successfully stabilize the dream - 2 points
Super Strength - 4 points
Basic Summoning - 4 points
Teleport - 7 points
27 points
total - 233.5

----------


## Nfri

New apartment, new enviroment, new bed, old worries :///

2f - 1p
1d - 1p
wbtb - 1p
= 3p
total = 14,5p

----------


## JoannaB

A long non lucid +1pt - new total 14,5

Working at the Library, and Search for the Missing Desk - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Scionox

26th Oct 2013 Fragments and another CW3 dream - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
27th Oct 2013 Fragments about dragons and MiniLD FA - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

7 fragments, 1 dream, 1 WBTB Success, 1 lucid, 1 RC, 1 Stabilization, 1 move through object. 23.5 points.  ::zzz:: 

@BrandonBoss

Congrats on catching up on lucids!  :smiley: 

@FrozonNinja

2nd November, also fixed that link for ya.  :tongue2:

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments-1 point
5 dreams-5 points
total-6 points

----------


## FryingMan

00:00 Thurs October 24, 2013
competition #15 night #7

3 fragments: 1.5
4 dreams: 4
1 WBTB attempt: 1

total for night: 6.5

competition total: 70

----------


## JoannaB

2 fragments during nap (+1) - total: 15.5

Plastic wheel case to transport computer programs, "Charmen" ceremony - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Sensei

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/bran...ighting-52045/

Yay! Fight time. 
4 dreams = 4 points
WBTB success = 3 point
Lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
Stabilize = 2 points
Advanced flying = 10 points
Time manipulation = 10 points
Basic summon = 4 points
Tk = 4 points
Total = 27 points

----------


## FryingMan

00:00 Fri October 25, 2013
competition #15 night #8

2 looooong dreams: 2
1 WBTB attempt: 1

night total: 3
competition total: 73

I went to bed fairly drunk, yet I had some of my longest continuous recalled dreams in quite a while with scene to scene continuity, and fairly early in the night, not late in the morning.    Makes you wonder about the no alcohol advice.

00:00 Sat October 26, 2013
competition #15 night #9

104 degree fever, bad stomach things happening, little sleep, no recall, first time in over  two months  :Sad: 

00:00 Sun October 27, 2013
competition #15 night #10

1 fragment: 0.5 

competition total: 73.5

----------


## fogelbise

successful WBTB 3pts
Dreams recalled 6pts
Fragment 0.5pts
Dream #1 become lucid/DILD 5pts
#2 DEILD 2pts
#3 DEILD + teleport + Stabilize, max 10pts 
#4 FA caught: become lucid + interact with DC 7pts
rest recalled are completely non-lucid

33.5pts, 115.5pts total

DILD, DEILD Chaining, FA caught, Ocean Swimming, Lucid Dreaming Interuptus - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## covlad96

3 dreams again, also I'm going on holiday tomorrow morning to Thursday. So I'll update again Thursday because I doubt I'll have any internet over there

----------


## JoannaB

Two weird dreams +2pts = total 17.5

Broke into Cake Store; Cat Cell Phone and My Brother etc - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Btw, I will note that from a lucidity standpoint this night was a total fiasco, I mean if I can swallow a rerouting of a cellphone call to a cat so that the cat talks in the voice of the person on the other line and one uses the cat as a cellphone, and I see nothing questionable about that, I think my awareness level must have been not just zero but a negative number.

----------


## Nfri

Dry spell as hell.

4f - 2p
wbtb - 1p
= 3p
total = 17,5p

----------


## LucasPotter

Had a lucid dream!!! I'm on my phone now, so I'll write down what happened here instead of writing on my DJ.


*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 



I was at this very stupid family party. My uncle asked me to give everyone a plate, so I helped him. When I was done, everyone started getting up, ready to leave.

It was pretty chaotic, everyone was running, as if something had happened (it hadn't). I pushed lots of people, who were NOT my family, until I saw my parents.

My dad was calm and smiling, despite the fact that people were all in panic around him. He saw me and waved. I ran to him and he smiled more.

He gave me the key to a car. It's one of those keys that you press a little button and the thing you use to start the car comes out.

For some reason, I thought "I hate how those things never work in dreams." and pressed the little button... The thing didn't come out and I was all DREAM!!!  ::shock:: 

Suddenly, I was still where I was, leaving my uncle's place, at the corridor, right in front of the main door, but there was nobody around. I thought "okay tasks what do I have to do I have tasks" and then I, for some reason, thought that my three step tasks starts with flying (it doesn't).

I jumped up a little and flew around the corridor. I had been afraid I wouldn't be able to do it, last time it didn't work too well, but YAY FLYING!!!  ::D: 

I landed and asked myself what I had to do. I then realised I had to summon DragonMaster21. I pointed my hands to the air, as if I were a magician, and thought of a drawing of a dragon I posted on my workbook. The dragon appeared, smiled at me and I smiled back, surprised that it actually worked... so I woke up.  ::|: 

Oh, and I have two fragments. First, I was at this apartment, and a girl was helping me with some tech stuff. We were flirting. Second, I was in my bedroom, a cousin of mine was on my bed. She fell on the floor and my dog started licking her face.




One dream and two fragments. 2
Lucid. 5
Fly. 4
Summon. 4
Meet teammate. 5
20 points.

Total: 72!  ::D:

----------


## Scionox

27th Oct 2013 Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
28th Oct 2013 Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

8 fragments, 1 WBTB fail. 5 points.  ::zzz::

----------


## FryingMan

00:00 Mon October 28, 2013
competition #15 night #11

4 dreams: 4
1 fragment: .5
1 WBTB attempt: 1

night total: 5.5

competition total: 79

fragment was about lucid dreaming, end of last dream I thought about teaching someone to lucid dream to solve a problem they had.    Previously this has signaled a LD was imminent!!

Dreams long with multiple scene continuity.   Some nice wacky/random stuff happening to keep them interesting.   Girls everywhere  :smiley: .   Feeling back in the saddle  :smiley: .

----------


## she

6 dreams

----------


## fogelbise

@FryingMan I bet it is imminent  :smiley: 

3 dreams, 1 wbtb : 4pts, 119.5 total

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments-1 point
2 dreams-2 points
total-3 points

----------


## Sozu

+2 fragments

----------


## LucasPotter

Had two more fragments during a nap after lunch.  :smiley:  In one of them, I was trying to get a pill for lucid dreaming that was inside a bag. I was told I wasn't allowed to have it cause I had already had a lucid dream today, so I told them I'd send it to DragonMaster21.  ::lol:: 

So one more point for those fragments, total is 73.

*DJ entry for today* (lucid dream plus four fragments).  :smiley: 

PS: Scionox, thanks for fixing the spoiler tag for me on the other post!  ::D:

----------


## StaySharp

Another 13 points during the past days, making up for 28 points.

----------


## she

2 dreams, wbtb try - 3 points

----------


## fogelbise

Up early, 1 dream, 120.5 total

----------


## Scionox

28th Oct 2013 Video game dreams - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
29th Oct 2013 Fragments and MiniLD, Artist - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

7 fragments, 1 dream, 1 WBTB Success, 1 Lucid, 1 Interact with DC. 14.5 points.  ::zzz::

----------


## dolphin

2 dreams-2 points
successful WILD-3 points
1 become lucid-5 points
stabilization-2 points
reality check-1 point
dc interaction-2 points
flying-4 points
total-19 points

*lucid dream*-I was trying to get back to sleep, listening to the clock tick, when the ringing in the ears started. I waited to let the dream form. I sat on my bed and stabilized. The dream was nice and clear. I got up and did a nose plug to make sure. I waved and said bye to couple female DCs as I left the house. I jumped up and flew. As I was flying around the neighborhood. I was thinking about how I could fly faster, even though I was flying with good control and speed. I landed on a rooftop with the intention of asking a DC and woke up.

----------


## Zyangur

> Had a lucid dream!!! I'm on my phone now, so I'll write down what happened here instead of writing on my DJ.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _dreams_: 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at this very stupid family party. My uncle asked me to give everyone a plate, so I helped him. When I was done, everyone started getting up, ready to leave.
> 
> ...



Woah, sweet dream  ::D:  . I like the part where you summoned me; that sounds really cool.

~~~~~

Alright, haven't posted in a while, but have had a few lucids  ::D: .

Night 1:
2 dreams: 2 points
Successful WBTB: 3 points
Became Lucid: 5 points
Successful RC: 1 point
Total w/o DEILD: 11 points

I believe I did indeed DEILD, so I will count it, you can decide not to though, if you wish: 2 points
Succesful RC: 1 point
Total w/ DEILD: 14 points
Skiing...In a dream - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Night 2:
1 dream: 1 point
Successful WBTB: 3 points
Become lucid: 5 points
Successful RC: 1 point
Successfully stabilize the dream: 2 points
Total: 12 points
Long and Vivid Lucid Dream, for me! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Total points: 39  ::D:

----------


## JoannaB

A dream and a fragment +1.5 - new total: 19

The wrong kind of jealousy, chocolate pierogi - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Sensei

Eek. Last 3 days
10 dreams = 10 points
3 x WBTB attempt = 3 points

Been sick and still working etc. :/ I feel like I am going to keel over. I keep forgetting about LDing till night time because my mind is so spacey.

----------


## dolphin

1 dream-1 point
1 successful WILD-3 points
1 become lucid-5 points
successfully stabilize dream-2 points
flying-4 points
basic summon-4 points
interact with dc-2 points
total-21 points

*lucid dream*-I was struggling to fall asleep when I finally managed to make my body fall asleep. Just the usual ears ringing for HH. I let the dream form and got up from bed to stabilize. I focused on these football figurines that were on shelves. I went outside to fly but was struggling to get up real high as I didn't get a good jump. I decided to land to do something else. I used the behind the hand trick to summon my crush, a short young blonde. I looked into her eyes to admire how perfect she was and then gave her a nice hug and kiss. I told her I loved her. Her reaction was positive but she said something I couldn't understand. We ended up on the ground and she was saying more random stuff. Something about calcium? I woke up.

----------


## Scionox

29th Oct 2013 Some good recall - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
30th Oct 2013 Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

9 fragments, 2 dreams, 1 WBTB fail. 7.5 points.  ::zzz:: 

@DragonMaster21

Congrats on finally getting lucid this competition.  :smiley: 

@BrandonBoss

Awwr, i hope you'll get better.  :Sad:

----------


## she

2 dreams, wbtb try - 3 points

----------


## FryingMan

@Scionox: can you please confirm the (exact: day, hour, minute  :smiley:  ) deadline for dreams that count for the competition?   Thanks!

----------


## fogelbise

Went to bed about an 1.5 hours earlier than my average thinking it may have the same effect as sleeping in on the weekends...more recall and dreams but don't think I became lucid. I can only remember the end of a dream(fragment) which I think was just lucid dream related. I was taking care of a DC in a dream kind of way and another DC came up that seemed like a dream guide but he had no eyes or blackish eyes. I asked him a question dream related, he answered (don't remember question or answer, was a fragment) and I tried to ask him one more but he took off and I woke up. I am a little concerned that I might have been lucid before this but I don't think so.

5 fragments, 3 dreams, 1 WBTB attempt : 6.5pts, 127 total

----------


## LucasPotter

Woo nice ones, DragonMaster21!!!  ::D: 

As for me, I was so hungover yesterday that I've only gotten better today. Therefore, I only have some fragments to share.  :Sad: 

Fragment one: I was taking lots of stuff from a supermarket because of the zombie apocalypse (I'm sure I've had a similar dream about three times already).

Fragment two: I was in a store, and people kept making me put on some clothes they had found. It was like a party, though.

Fragment three: I was going to give my friend a ride, but I had no idea where we were and where she wanted to go.

Fragment four: I had a gun and a gang was attacking me and my dad. We were shooting back.

That's it.  :Sad:  Total: 75 points.

----------


## FryingMan

00:00 Tues October 29, 2013
competition #15 night #12

4 fragment: 2
5 dreams: 5
WBTB: 1

night total: 8

competition total: 87

----------


## JoannaB

> @Scionox: can you please confirm the (exact: day, hour, minute  ) deadline for dreams that count for the competition?   Thanks!



No, no, the way we have always done this is we just have an end date, and whenever it is you wake up on that date in whatever your local time is, that counts. So if you are lucky enough to be able to sleep in that day, good for you. And then Scionox always does it is he gives us a bit extra time to report in, so that everyone has enough time hopefully to add their last night's dream(s).

----------


## FryingMan

> No, no, the way we have always done this is we just have an end date, and whenever it is you wake up on that date in whatever your local time is, that counts. So if you are lucky enough to be able to sleep in that day, good for you. And then Scionox always does it is he gives us a bit extra time to report in, so that everyone has enough time hopefully to add their last night's dream(s).



But that's vague/ambiguous.   What counts as "waking up?"   What's the difference between a long WBTB and a nap?   Are naps counted on the last day?    

Edit: And I assume you make a difference between "waking up" and "getting up" since many of us have multiple wakings per intent....

----------


## FrozonNinja

My three step tasks, since I just realized we choose, will be.
1. flying
2. Summoning
3. Telekinesis

competition #15 oct 30th - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Two long dreams and one short dream-3 points
Unless you count the short one as a fragment. then 2.5 pts.

----------


## JoannaB

1 fragment 0.5pt

----------


## she

2 dreams, wbtb try - 3 points

----------


## Sensei

6 dreams = 6 points
WBTB success = 3 points
Lucid = 5 point
RC = 1 point
Stabilize = 2 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Basic summon = 4 points
Hmmmm.... Don't know what creasing would count as. I'llpost it and you tell me. 
WILDs = 3 points
Lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
Stabilize = 2 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Total without creasing = 36 points



*Spoiler* for _ld #1_: 




I am in the gym, check hands, rub them together. I step out of the gym. It is morning time and there is no one around. My sight is getting blurry. I stabilize again and nothing happens. I reach for something on my head, nothing there. I look at the blurs and think that it looks like looking through a scarf. I reach up again and pull off the scarf. I keep walking down all the different alleyways. I decide to go into someone's back yard. I grab the fence and step through by putting my hands on the creases and sliding through. I see a wall with a crease and I step through that the same way. Then I go back out, noticing the trampoline from earlier. I jump on it and the gal I know is on there. I talk to her for a bit. 



Awake, type down some stuff and then sleep. 


*Spoiler* for _ld #2_: 




When I close my eyes I immediately see my wife's DC in front of me. I RC by moving my hands with my mind and stabilize the same way. I spend some time with my wife and then wake up.  :tongue2:

----------


## Scionox

30th Oct 2013 Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
31st Oct 2013 Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

8 fragments, 1 WBTB fail. 5 points.  ::zzz:: 

@BrandonBoss

Did you partially changed your form in order to step through crease? If so it could count as partial transform.  ::huh:: 

@FryingMan

The exact end date/time is 2nd November, in between 4:00-6:00 PM GMT +3 when i'll do update. And what JoannaB says is correct, any dreams from before that time will count as well as dreams at night between 1st and 2nd in case timezones, but any naps and nights after that will not be counted. I will do final update similar time at 3rd Nov so everyone will have time to post dreams.  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Hmmm... Let's see. If there is a bend or small opening, I just put my hands on it like you would when climbing and there is a vertical crack, it opens a little and I just step through. I think I transform a little to be smaller and step through, but it is hard to say. It is similar to strength, teleporting, changing dimensions around to get to the other side, and transforming a little. It is a very useful skill, if you have a FA you can just step out of the house.

----------


## fogelbise

Back pain threatening a good nights sleep so no wbtb or rolling over to DJ. 

Only recall last dream and an early fragment.
1.5pts, 128.5 total

----------


## dolphin

3 fragment-1.5
3 dream-3

become lucid-5 points
flying-4 points
summoning-4 points
dc interaction-2 points

become lucid-5 points
phase through solid object-8 points
dc interaction-2 points

total-34.5 points

*lucid dream*-After a dream I was dumped into a FA, which I immediately became aware of. I got up off the living room floor, and went outside to fly. I was struggling again, not able to fly more than a hundred feet in the air. I landed but had little control over my body as I started spinning around. I was able to steady myself and summoned a random dc, thinking he might be able to help. I summoned a middle age man. We shook hands and he started to talk. I was listened though because I was looking at a robot that was approaching us. The man shook hands with the robot and I woke up.

*lucid dream (#300)*-I woke up with my head under my sheets. I noticed there were tattoos all over my body. I pondered if I was dreaming. I got up and went to the bathroom to try to phase through the mirror. When I pressed my head again the mirror it went through. I slowly phased completely through the mirror to find myself in a sort of void with just a wood wall in front of me. I phased through that and found myself in another void. There were black plastic curtains in front of me. I went through those to find myself in a classroom. I involuntarily floated in the air. I grabbed onto a support while trying to stabilize at the same time. As I looked around, I found I was in a baking class. A dc, maybe the teacher, asked me if I could list all of the ingredients. I said I couldn't and had to go. I was about to leave when I woke up.

So, not very good control tonight but at least I'm getting lucid. When Brandonboss mentioned I might get #300 during the comp, with 17 to go, I thought "Eh, I don't know. _Maybe_". It looks like I got it done though.  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

Three dreams, *DJ here*. I'm really pissed off, I did a reality check and failed.  :Sad: 

Total: 78.

----------


## FryingMan

> Hmmm... Let's see. If there is a bend or small opening, I just put my hands on it like you would when climbing and there is a vertical crack, it opens a little and I just step through. I think I transform a little to be smaller and step through, but it is hard to say. It is similar to strength, teleporting, changing dimensions around to get to the other side, and transforming a little. It is a very useful skill, if you have a FA you can just step out of the house.



I have not done it yet, but this is precisely the visualization I came up with and have practiced imagining to move around as opposed to teleporting.   I imagine a bright point appearing in front of me that then extends to become a bright vertical line, and at that point I imagine the destination, reach my hands forward to pry open the "walls" of the thing, and step through to the destination.   Do you just find any existing bend/crease already in the environment to start with?

----------


## Sensei

> I have not done it yet, but this is precisely the visualization I came up with and have practiced imagining to move around as opposed to teleporting.   I imagine a bright point appearing in front of me that then extends to become a bright vertical line, and at that point I imagine the destination, reach my hands forward to pry open the "walls" of the thing, and step through to the destination.   Do you just find any existing bend/crease already in the environment to start with?



yes. So you think it would be a form of teleporting?

----------


## Sozu

1 dream
2 fragments

----------


## FryingMan

^^ If it's not exactly the same thing it's about as close as you can get to it.  I would count it personally: what's the difference between "mental prep" or "physical prep" for an instant location change in the dream world?   The effect's the same.     I also actually practiced visualizing this without the point/line first: just "grabbing" space with my hands together in front of me, and drawing them apart to open the portal.   And for the same reason: to have a way out of exitless locations, and not to waste time changing location on FAs.    That's the plan at least  :smiley: .    Now to get lucid and try it out  :smiley:

----------


## Zyangur

1 Dream, 1 Point

----------


## she

3 dreams, 3 frag - 4.5 points. I go  away, but i hope the third place is mine :smiley:

----------


## JoannaB

2 more dreams - 2 more points
Muddy dog trouble, work trouble - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## FryingMan

Sleep schedule this last week ... NOT.   2-3 hours late to bed most nights, sleeping into afternoon.   It's showing on recall, both quantity and quality.   Not feeling close to lucidity in dreams.

00:00 Weds October 30, 2013
competition #15 night #13

4 dreams: 4
2 fragments: 1
WBTB attempt: 1

night total: 6

00:00 Thurs October 31, 2013
competition #15 night #14

4 dreams: 4
4 fragments: 2
WBTB attempt: 1

night total: 7

00:00 Fri November 1, 2013
competition #15 night #15

1 dream: 1
1 WBTB attempt: 1

night total: 2

competition total: 102

----------


## Zyangur

Nothing remembered last night  :Sad:

----------


## JoannaB

I actually remembered another fragment that I had forgot earlier in the morning, so another 0.5 point.

----------


## Scionox

31st Oct 2013 Various fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
1st Nov 2013 Fragments and MiniLD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

6 fragments, 1 WBTB Success, 1 Lucid. 11 points.  ::zzz:: 

@dolphin

Congrats on your 300th  ::D:  , what a coincidence that you also have 300 points total at the moment.  :tongue2: 

@BrandonBoss

I guess i could count it as teleporting...  ::huh::  6 points only because limit though.

@Everyone

Also tomorrow is the last day of the competition.

----------


## Sensei

Scionox, Sounds good!  :smiley: 
6 dreams = 6 points
WBTB success = 3 points
lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
stabilize = 2 points
super speed = 4 points
DEILD = 2 points
lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
stabilize = 2 points
interact with DC = 2 points
total = 33 points


*Spoiler* for _LD #1 (Kamehameha)_: 




I am in the forest! Yay! Zombies were in this forest earlier! RC, Stabilize. I need to look for some zombies. Movement up ahead way far ahead. I speed there at about the same speed as my flying, but my feet are hitting the ground. _That was the fastest I have "run" without being on all fours_. I wait for it to get around the corner. I try to decide what move to do to kill it. Kamehameha! That should be fun. I get in position. _Should have gotten in the air..._. Then a velociraptor walks around the tree What the Sheol?! I keep charging up and can feel the energy flowing to my hands. The raptor is ignoring me. I release it and nothing happens. I wake up. :/ 




I lay still and slip into another dream.

*Spoiler* for _LD #2 (my wife of course)_: 




My wife is sexually attacking me (like normal) I RC, stabilize in order to get fully in the dream. It only takes about a minute till the dream fades




I am going back to sleep now. More LDs for me!!!

----------


## StaySharp

Another 5 points from dreams and an WBTB... I found some errors in my mental routine causing me to be more resistant to lucids, I'll fix it and see if it'll become better.

----------


## LucasPotter

Had a lucid dream!  ::D: 

Two dreams. 2 points.
Lucid. 5 points.
Stabilize the dream. 2 points.
Failed WBTB. 1 point.
Interact with a DC. 2 points.

12 points.

Total: 90 points.

*DJ*!

----------


## fogelbise

4 fragments, 1 wbtb attempt, 3pts, 131.5 total

Experiment data: 2 getting to bed earlier than normal attempts to extend time asleep beyond ~8 hours produced no favorable results...but perhaps due to other reasons.

Edit to add:





> The exact end date/time is 2nd November, in between 4:00-6:00 PM GMT +3 when i'll do update. And what JoannaB says is correct, any dreams from before that time will count as well as dreams at night between 1st and 2nd in case timezones, but any naps and nights after that will not be counted. I will do final update similar time at 3rd Nov so everyone will have time to post dreams.



I did the calculation and that will be around 6:00-8:00 AM PST (West Coast of United States)...or basically when I get up tomorrow morning, so no nap attempts for me...in case that helps anyone in a similar time zone.

----------


## Sozu

2 fragments

----------


## Zyangur

> Had a lucid dream! 
> 
> Two dreams. 2 points.
> Lucid. 5 points.
> Stabilize the dream. 2 points.
> Failed WBTB. 1 point.
> Interact with a DC. 2 points.
> 
> 12 points.
> ...



Yay  ::D:  . Great job!!!

----------


## LucasPotter

Thanks!  ::D:

----------


## FryingMan

00:00 Fri November 1, 2013
competition #15 night #16 final night

2 fragments: 1
3 dreams: 3
1 WBTB attempt: 1

night total: 5

competition total: 107

----------


## JoannaB

Alas, no additional points for me tonight.

----------


## LucasPotter

Final night with a lucid dream!!!  ::D: 

Dream. 1
Fragment. .5 (not on DJ yet. All I remember is Aylin from The Glee Project having to choose between two women)
Lucid. 5
Interact with a DC. 2
Telekinesis. 4

Total should be... 12.5.

Telekinesis is also my first task, so extra 5, so 17.5.

Total: 107.5

I'm actually not up yet, I just got my iPad to write down my dream cause I was afraid I'd forget it.  ::lol::  Not sure if I'll have more dreams or even if they'd count, but I'm glad with how for I've gotten already... so if this is the end, then yay! Two lucid dreams in a row is a good way to finish the competition!  ::D: 

*DJ for lucid dream*.

----------


## Scionox

1st Nov 2013 Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
2nd Nov 2013 Random fragments and another MiniLD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

7 fragments, 1 dream, 1 WBTB Success, 1 Lucid. 12.5 points.  ::zzz:: 

@BrandonBoss

That be only 28 points, not 33.  :Thinking: 

@LucasPotter

Congrats on lucids!  :smiley: 

@Everyone

*And competition end time has been reached, so it's now is officially over! 
You can still post dreams you had before this post and from Friday-Saturday night to get points, but any other dreams from now on do not count towards score.
Also those who haven't posted DJ entries for lucid dreams before please post DJ entries or update your previous posts with them.*  :Thinking: 

*I will verify the scores tomorrow and winners will be selected!*  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

After my last post, my mum woke up and decided to make breakfast, so... that's it!  ::D:  I'm going to edit my other post with my DJ entry now.

Scionox, thanks for doing this, it was really awesome!!!  ::D:

----------


## FryingMan

> Total: 107.5



Hmm, posting early is clearly disadvantageous...   Congrats on your very effective last night!





> *And competition end time has been reached, so it's now is officially over!*  
> 
> *I will verify the scores tomorrow and winners will be selected!*




Thanks a bunch for running the competition, looking forward to the next one!

----------


## JoannaB

Scionox, yup, thank you for running these competitions - means a lot.

----------


## Sensei

6 dreams and WBTB fail. 
7 points. 
Thanks again scionox!

----------


## fogelbise

I told myself don't stress...I can LD anytime after the competition and I think like Dolphin it took the pressure off and I stopped trying so hard. I had a magical night (for me at least)! will come back after transcribed...

Edit #1: link to DJ; I still have to figure out the points and will do a 2nd edit once I do. 
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/foge...in-dild-52233/

Edit #2 counted out the points...

points that don't count towards maximums:
fragment : 0.5pts
3 dreams : 3pts
successfull wbtb : 3pts
Step 2 : 10pts (subtotal 16.5pts)

Points that do count towards maximum:
LD 1: WILD, interact with DC, become lucid : 10pts
LD 2: WILD, flying, Advanced flying, basic summoning, interact with DC, partial transformation, super speed, become lucid : Maximum 20pts
LD 3: become lucid, interact with DC : 7pts (subtotal 37pts)

Night's total: 53.5pts
Competition total: 185pts

----------


## Zyangur

I slept terribly last night so I kept waking up. It seemed like I would close my eyes, fall asleep, then just wake up at a different time. So, nothing remembered  ::|: . Thanks for the competition though! It was fun  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

Dolphin, you can't keep me in suspense!  :tongue2:  post your last score!

----------


## fogelbise

Thank you so very much Scionox for all of your hard work running this competition. It is very appreciated!  ::D:  Even though the competition had me a little flustered until I took the pressure off of myself, I learned a few things and it reinforced the idea of the value of setting up goals even for something like dreaming. I would love to join up again.

----------


## Scionox

*Final Scores

Individual Scores
(Note: In parentheses is how many points out of whole are gained from three step tasks, for the ease of checking/counting)

Upper League

BrandonBoss - 331(15)
dolphin - 300(15)
she - 253(30)
fogelbise - 185(15)
Scionox - 180.5
StaySharp - 33
Nfri - 17.5

Lower League

LucasPotter - 107.5(5)
FryingMan - 107(5)
DragonMaster21 - 40
JoannaB - 22
covlad96 - 21
FrozonNinja - 14
LonelyCloud - 11
LukeSid - Quit

Team Scores
(Note: In parentheses is how many points out of whole are gained from team tasks, for the ease of checking/counting)

Upper League

Team Fire - 465.5
Team Earth - 410.5
Team Water - 343

Lower League

Team Metal - 142.5
Team Air - 135
Team Lightning  - 35
*

 :smiley:  *And the winners are...*  :smiley: 

*BrandonBoss wins in Upper League, but the Team Fire wins team Upper League, yay!*  :Clap: 

*LucasPotter wins in Lower League and the Team Metal wins as well!*  :Clap: 

 ::D:  *Thanks to everyone who participated and congrats on all lucid dreams!*  ::D:

----------


## dolphin

I lost my internet connection the last couple of days because my Mom forgot to pay her bill! For what its worth, I had 20.5 points the last two days from 2 lucid dreams and other dreams. Thanks for the great competition Scionox!

----------


## she

nice competition! Thanks to everyone!

----------


## Scionox

Sign up thread for next competition is up: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-16-a.html  :smiley:

----------

